
We Finally Know How Wombats Produce Their Distinctly Cube-Shaped Poop - kw71
https://gizmodo.com/we-finally-know-how-wombats-produce-their-distinctly-cu-1830414749
======
lysp
Dupes:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=wombat&sort=byPopularity&prefi...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=wombat&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=custom&type=story&dateStart=1542499200&dateEnd=1543017600)

